# Salvietta/strofinaccio



## alfaalfa

Ciao a tutti,
quel telo che si usa per asciugare le stoviglie, comunemente detto *strofinaccio/canovaccio/panno cucina*/*mappina*, se dovessimo chiamarlo *salvietta* sarebbe comprensibile? Se sì, in che parti d'Italia? Per me, no.
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere.


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> *salvietta* sarebbe comprensibile? Se sì, in che parti d'Italia?


No, da me no. Marche centro-settentrionali e credo nemmeno in molte parti d'Italia. La salvietta è tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## bearded

Ciao



alfaalfa said:


> Per me, no


Neanche per me.  Per ''salvietta'' (un francesismo che non amo) io intendo un tovagliolino, specialmente uno di carta.

Etimologia : salvietta

--incrociato con Olaszinhok--


----------



## alfaalfa

Olaszinhok said:


> Marche centro-settentrionali


Sparrone commanna!


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> Sparrone commanna!


----------



## alfaalfa

Nelle Marche anche io e qui lo strofinaccio lo chiamano sparrone.


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> se dovessimo chiamarlo *salvietta* sarebbe comprensibile? Se sì, in che parti d'Italia? Per me, no.


La salvietta è strettamente personale; a tavola, corrisponde più propriamente al tovagliolo; altrove è quella monouso, umida o non.


alfaalfa said:


> strofinaccio/canovaccio/panno cucina/mappina


Per asciugare piatti e stoviglie, questi sono (credo) i termini comunemente accettati.


----------



## bearded

Peraltro qui in Lombardia (e anche in Emilia) di solito uno strofinaccio è piuttosto uno straccio/cencio per la polvere o per i pavimenti, e il termine ''mappina'' non viene usato.


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> Nelle Marche anche io e qui lo strofinaccio lo chiamano sparrone.


Non da me, ecco perché ho voluto precisare. Sai bene quanto cambiano le "lingue" nelle Marche.  



bearded said:


> 'mappina'' non viene usato.


Io non capirei neppure mappina, l'ho sentita ma non avrei saputo  dire che cosa fosse.


----------



## alfaalfa

Olaszinhok said:


> Non da me, ecco perché ho voluto precisare. Sai bene quanto cambiano le "lingue" nelle Marche.


Capirai! Sono pugliese e lì ci serve l'interprete



Olaszinhok said:


> Io non capirei neppure mappina, l'ho sentita ma non avrei saputo dire che cosa fosse.


Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma dal Lazio/Abruzzo in giù è comunemente usato.


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> Capirai! Sono pugliese e lì ci serve l'interprete.


Il problema è che nelle Marche ci sono dialetti settentrionali (PU) simili al romagnolo. Centrali AN e MC, tuttavia diversi fra loro sotto molti aspetti e infine meridionali, parte della provincia di Fermo ed Ascoli, unico caso in  Italia.  Certo, i dialetti pugliesi sono diversissimi ma pur sempre meridionali. Va detto per precisione che il Salento fa storia a sé.


----------



## ohbice

Nella mia esperienza salvietta è un piccolo asciugamani posto lato lavabo (in bagno) per, appunto, asciugare le mani. Altro discorso le salviettine umidificate, che chiamo con il loro nome per esteso.
Concordo con bearded quando dice che lo strofinaccio è più spesso usato nel senso di straccio, da passare per asciugare/spolverare oggetti oppure per lavare il pavimento (quest'ultimo non in cotone). 
Infine anch'io non penso di avere mai sentito mappina.
Il canovaccio da cucina per noi è l'asciugamani, che chiaramente non è spugnoso a differenza della salvietta.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> termine ''mappina'' non viene usato.


Da me, una 'mappina' è una mappa piccola, un po' come 'granata', che significa 'bomba'. La 'salvietta', invece, si usa per l'igiene intima, o comunque per il viso. Non è un caso che i regionalismi abbiano a che fare con il vocabolario fondamentale.


----------



## lemure libero

In Emilia ho sentito talvolta "burazzo" per "strofinaccio" e so che "salviettone" indica il telo da spiaggia, ma né li né altrove ho sentito "salvietta" per "strofinaccio". Personalmente con una mi ci soffio il naso, con l'altro no


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> In Emilia ho sentito talvolta "burazzo"


 !
Avevo dimenticato questa parola della mia infanzia!
burazzo - Wikizionario


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> !
> Avevo dimenticato questa parola della mia infanzia!
> burazzo - Wikizionario


E grembiule, caro @bearded? Sono un po' perso . 

"Nell'Irlandese havvi Bourragh, stoppa; d'onde forse il Bolognese _Burazzo_, Grembiale fatto di stoppa filata. ( V. _Burazzo_ )" (Toselli, 1831 - Dizionario Gallo-Italico)


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> Bolognese _Burazzo_, Grembiale fatto di stoppa filata.


Caro d.ferrari, ritengo che si tratti di un'accezione/un significato di molto tempo fa.
Nel bolognese moderno (la mia infanzia risale all'evo moderno, cioè successivo al 1492):
canovaccio = buràz, grembiale = grinbèl.


----------



## giginho

danieleferrari said:


> Da me, una 'mappina' è una mappa piccola, un po' come 'granata', che significa 'bomba'. La 'salvietta', invece, si usa per l'igiene intima, o comunque per il viso. Non è un caso che i regionalismi abbiano a che fare con il vocabolario fondamentale.



Dalle mie parti "granata" significa tifoso del Toro. 

Mappina sembra essere un termine siciliano per indicare uno strofinaccio; il Treccani lo dà come regionale e come sinonimo di canovaccio / strofinaccio e lo definisce: "tela di canapa o altro tessuto, piuttosto grossa e ruvida per *usi di cucina*" Quindi nulla ha a che vedere con usi di toeletta 

Per quanto riguarda "salvietta" il Treccani cita l'uso indicante un asciugamano come antico o regionale, anche se sembra che, ultimamente, faccia figo dire salvietta al posto di asciugamani....cosa che rifiuto con forza


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> faccia figo dire salvietta al posto di asciugamani


Non è questione di fare figo o meno. Dalle mie parti si dice quotidianamente e lo dicono pure gli anziani ai quali, ti assicuro, non gliene può fregare di meno di "fare figo".
Una salvietta è un asciugamano, se grande (salviettone) è il telo da spiaggia. Mai il tovagliolo o uno straccio.


> Salvietta > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro
> 2.    RE   sett., asciugamano


----------



## giginho

Sai Paul, non avrei mai sospettato che ci fossero delle zone in cui salvietta = asciugamano fosse effettivamente utilizzato anche da persone non influenzate dalle mode lessicali televisive.

Io, a Torino, non ho mai sentito nessuno che, nel linguaggio corrente, usasse salvietta = asciugamano, per questo credevo che fosse una moda. Evidentemente non è così, dunque mi taccio!  (salviettone, poi, non l'avevo mai sentito.....)

Altra cosa che mi stupisce è che il De Mauro lo marchi come settentrionale. Ho fatto un sondaggio con alcuni colleghi lombardi (Varese / Como) e anche loro usano asciugamano....anche se, sembra, che salvietta sia percepito come "formale" in questa ristretta cerchia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> mi stupisce è che il De Mauro lo marchi come settentrionale.


Così a logica, credo che si usi/si usasse in tutti i territori che in passato sono stati di dominazione Francese e quindi in tutto il nord ovest.


----------



## giginho

il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza, essendo salvietta derivato dal francese. Non mi capacito di come a Torino non lo abbia mai sentito, ma probabilmente è stato un caso (o forse odiamo troppo i francesi....scherzo....forse....  ) e me ne farò una ragione


----------



## A User

giginho said:


> Mappina ...nulla ha a che vedere con usi di toeletta.


Mah! È una vita che, da queste parti, mappina significa "pezza da priso".
_Sei una "mappina"_ equivale, per metonimia, a _Sei un "priso"_.

P.S. Priso è il vaso da notte, che si usava nel secolo scorso.
Consulta, anche, il _DIZIONARIO DI TERMINI BARESI SECONDO FRANZ FALANGA CONSISTENTE IN OTTO PARTI_.


----------



## giginho

A User said:


> Mah! È una vita che, da queste parti, mappina significa "pezza da priso".


Eh, non so cosa sia un priso.....ma vallo a dire al Treccani!!!!


----------



## Fulvia.ser

A beneficio d'inventario, nell'estremo nord-est "salvietta" sentito, anche al posto di asciugamano piccolo, ma direi poco usato: se me lo dicessero al di fuori di un preciso contesto penserei alle salviette umidificate da tenere in borsa; salviettone assolutamente mai sentito, così come mappina.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Fulvia.ser said:


> salviettone assolutamente mai sentito


Eppure perfino Wiki lo cita 



> Asciugamano - Wikipedia
> 
> Un asciugamano da mare o telo da spiaggia o salviettone è più grande di un asciugamano da bagno.


----------

